
IntelliCode for TypeScript/JavaScript - pingec
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/typescript/2018/12/05/intellicode-for-typescript-javascript/
======
milin
Hmmm surprised to see no mention of language server for typescript/javascript
in the article.

~~~
WorldMaker
What sort of mention were you looking for?

